# Cho Dan Test.



## cdunn (Oct 5, 2008)

I tested for cho dan yesterday. Sabomnim appears to not, particularly, believe in the 'torture' type test, rather, knowing that you've already earned the rank, is just giving you a chance to break down and fail it under the stress. 

Still, my everything hurts. There was a lot of it, and unlike the gup tests, no rest between portions of the exam to rotate ranks out, until the history portion of the exam, so we had a brief breather between everything else and sparring / breaking. It was fun. I made all my breaks, even though I overcommitted to the jump spinning back kick, and nicked my temple off the floor on the landing. Kind of sad they didn't make me do more boards, but, with no second attempt, I can appreciate not having to knock over a tree.  

I'll get a letter in the next few weeks informing if I passed or failed. Whee.


----------



## exile (Oct 5, 2008)

Best of luck on the outcome, CD. If you feel basically pretty upbeat about it, I'd take that as a major sign that all is well...


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 5, 2008)

Congrats and glad you feel good about it.


----------



## MBuzzy (Oct 5, 2008)

Congrats!  just taking the test is the hardest part!


----------



## Kwanjang (Oct 5, 2008)

Congratulations


----------



## IcemanSK (Oct 5, 2008)

Fantastic! Congratulations!


----------



## JT_the_Ninja (Oct 6, 2008)

Congrats in advance! Tang Soo!


----------



## cdunn (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks for the well wishes, folks. 

Waiting with baited breath is going to be harder than I thought. Too much to think about it.


----------



## DMcHenry (Oct 6, 2008)

Congrats Mr. Dunn.


----------



## Muwubu16858 (Oct 7, 2008)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Lynne (Oct 7, 2008)

Congratulations, Chris!  I'm also glad your test wasn't pure torture


----------



## Master Jay S. Penfil (Oct 8, 2008)

Congrat's on your chodan testing!!!

Pass or fail, you showed up and did your best...


You are already a winner, regardless of the outcome on paper.


----------



## foggymorning162 (Oct 8, 2008)

Congrat's I'm sure you have nothing to worry about. I don't think they make a habit of inviting people to test unless they know they're ready.


----------

